# Z31 2+2 ?'s



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

My brother is wondering if it's possible for the back seat in a 2+2 to be transplanted into a 2 seater without cutting or welding anything. Pics would be nice if anyone can get any because we can't find any 2+2's in the yards around here to tear apart and look into it. we semi-stripped the interior yesterday and after removing the riser panel directly behind the front seats it looks as if a rear seat will fit like a 4 seater, so if anybody's got any info it would be nice.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Why do you want to make a coupe into a 2by2?  
And no it won't work the 2by2s seats won't transplant into the coupe. the 2by2s are crap why would you want to turn the coupe into a 2by2. Also the 2by2 is longer then the coupe to fit those seats so fitment is a non-option. Also people can not fit in the rear seats in the 2by2 version of the car so putting them in the shorter coupe will not work.

Why are you going to ruin a sporty coupe by lowering it to the 2by2?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I have know idea why he wants to do it, but thanks for the info.


----------



## Tobungas (Nov 15, 2007)

*The 2+2 car isn't longer...*

2+2 z31's aren't any longer than it's 2 seater counter-part "bumper to bumper" however the wheel base is extended about another 6" to accomodate the rear seating in the 2+2... actually making the "grandma" 2+2 a more stable car on the road at higher speeds, so I think the 2+2's are better than the 2 seaters, if ya dont' like the crappy no foot room seats, (my dog loved her own mini seat till...) it's a great place to custom build a speaker box!


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

It's been done. But the rear seat passengers will have to be double amputees since there will be ZERO leg room.


----------



## Tobungas (Nov 15, 2007)

I have a question tho, I have an 84' 300ZX, and the squack box "voice warning system" has went the way of the cookoo and talks to me all the time, lying in general... annoying at best, but now it's turned to a garbled version of it's once mildly annoying self... and to top it off is now almost non stop... Where is it so I CAN KILL IT!!!


----------



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

its behind the ecu in the right kick panel all though this is and odd place to ask


----------

